# Trifexis for Chi's



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Was wondering if any Chi owners have tried Trifexis? It is a combo of Interceptor and Comfortis. My mom uses it on her shelties and loves it.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanted to go with Trifexis however it starts
at 5#s and up and Mimi was only 4# so we
had to go with Advantage Multi instead which
was not my first choice but I do like that it 
comes in 3-9# dosages.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> I wanted to go with Trifexis however it starts
> at 5#s and up and Mimi was only 4# so we
> had to go with Advantage Multi instead which
> was not my first choice but I do like that it
> comes in 3-9# dosages.


Good to know. I had not even checked with vet on it yet so had no clue on weights or dosing. Thx!

After thinking about it too, I would rather dose the interceptor separate from the flea Meds as heartworm med for us needs to be monthly whereas fleas not as often.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm...how often would you do flea meds then Mel ?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Hmm...how often would you do flea meds then Mel ?


It varies year to year ( whereas we can count on the Mosquitos year round with some months being more mild than others, but still present enough to protect against). I would say fleas need treated 6 to 9 months...and with mild winters abound, it looks like the upper limit this year! :foxes15:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Comfortis is a monthly pill! 1 pill per month. I agree & wouldn't do the interceptor with the flea med, but that's just me as I don't do an interceptor.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Comfortis is a monthly pill! 1 pill per month. I agree & wouldn't do the interceptor with the flea med, but that's just me as I don't do an interceptor.


Well now I find out I can't even do the Comfortis! It starts at 5lbs. I have 1 that is just under 4lbs, 2 @ 5.5lbs and only 1 @ 7lbs. Since I am ultra conservative I would only feel comfortable giving it to the 7lber, so not worth it. 

I am going to try mixing my aromatherapy oils and using that with the daily furminator and weekly (less if I can) baths. Fingers crossed


----------

